# Attention to detail



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

What is everyone's kitchen pet peeve.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Not putting things back where they belong is mine. To me...everything should have a designated place so that everyone in the kitchen can find it!


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Alot of things people do makes me mad.... Not caring about what they're making, working dirty, not paying attention to the small details, not respecting technique, etc... Basically making anything that's not perfect....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Not communicating and waiting to the last minute to let you know they're out of something.


----------



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

I have many......but one that comes to mind is when people have the following day off and they tend to not prep more than they have to because they know there not coming in that following day.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Negativity... it stiffles the creative process


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Leaving that last bit of *ANYTHING* in the container and putting it back instead of scraping it out and finishing it off. Oh yeah, another thing... finding spice shakers and previously used pastry brushes in the walk-in. Now THAT chaffs my heinie!

Ciao,


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

I can not stand when people throw things in the kitchen.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Leave MY side towel ALONE!! Grrrrr!


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

walk'in doors open or dirty spice rack


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh!!! You mean when like you miss frickin food cost by 1000.00 like we did last week at my restaurant????????

When you see people throwing away vegies and other product just because they are too d*** lazy to put it on the line at 4pm and it goes bad as a result. Because they're just to anxious get out of the restaurant.

What about the one where they don't prep crap the night before to help service out the next day even though they were'nt busy????

This kind of crap drives me crazy.

Sorry, This thread hit a nerve.

Joe


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

dont touch my knife, towel, tongs or my tickets, and stay in your area dammit. more on that, tiny tiny kitchen i run the oven the fryer and saute, i also expo, the other line guy runs the grill and some saute, and boy do i get heated when anything from the above happens


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

I've gone way over 1000.00 on my budgets. But I feel your pain on people throwing away food that can be strained or reused. I make sure that any thing thats' thrown-out, always gets my approval first!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Are you really that much of a control freak that people can't use your stuff or be in your "area" when you are working? In such a small kitchen I'm suprised you don't work in a more team oriented fashion to make it easier on everyone. 

I mean, if he's just sitting there with nothing to do, and you are getting slammed with orders, you'd rather he sit there and watch you then grab your knife and help slice meat, or use your tongs to help plate a dish? 

I hope you are just having a bad day.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Boosehound is talking about crossover. While well intended, it can create more problems than not doing anything at all. It's one thing if you ask for help; it's a completely different story when someone just jumps in and starts doing things. Working a station is all about having a plan. Right down to where your tongs are.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

working dirty, being late, not wrapping stuff at the end of the night, leaving dirty pots, pans, etc for the day crew. Basically, being a lazy idiot.


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

in reply to SOMEDAY...... yes i am a slight control freak.... BUT i have the only cutting boared on the line if it gets sliced... I slice it, and further more we all have our equipment and it all has its place and i use the same exact stuff every night of service. and o ya if someone does cross the "line" into my "AREA" bad things happen like burns spillage and so on, no gets cut because they know to ask me to cut something and i gladly do it, o ya when we are slamed and i or the grill guy needs help plateing they use their OWN tongs and help plate.

GREG , you seem to know what im talking about, thanks

and o ya almost forgot SOMEDAY no im not havin a bad day it was actually quite enjoyable day of both prep and service.


edited for terrible spelling errors


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I can't agree more with Jim. 
I am also guilty of it sometimes. You have to push three steps forward after taking one step backwards.
I'm certainly not a control freak, just don't touch, or especially, move, MY tools!!!!
PS Boose, we never look at spelling!


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Reminds me of my last job. I had a tiny cutting board, and had knives lined up on it that were hanging over my inserts of food (we cut alot of stuff to-order, for example fresh truffles). I never once cut myself, but the chef used to joke that I intentionally had my knives there so others couldn't steal my MEP (after he nearly cut himself trying to do just that). Anyhow people work best when their area is set up the way they like to work, anyone interferes with this and it doesn't work...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Kinda feel for boozehound and would like to elaborate to Someday a little.

Nothing more frustrating than working a rush with someone who means well, but makes many mistakes and slows you down. Sometimes it's a new guy that the boss hires without even telling you, sometimes it's staff that's been there long before you, can't get rid off, and definitely don't want on the line.

Thing is, I've worked with cooks whose guts I hate, and they me, but we can respect each other on the line and not step on each other's toes. Might not get along with them, but they are competant, and a competant cook is a good cook, one that knows that if you place a sauteuse down next to your cutting board with a tablespoon of demi still in it, that they instinctively know that you'll use it for the next order to be fired in about 90 secs and not to throw the pot in the dish pit; or not to grab your knife when you're not looking, chop a carrot, the place it on it's back, point facing away from you, so when you instictively feel for it simultanously reading out the next bill and checking to see if the d/w isn't slacking off, the veg guy is setting up the next order, you cut your hand...


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Place where I work we normally wouldn't grab from each other's sections unless we are really short on stuff or don't have the MEP in our section for a couple of items, although since our kitchen is very narrow and long and the only other way to get to the dishpit is to walk through the restaurant, we have to cross the line in order to toss stuff away or get new things. However, usually when I work with other people in my section we usually get a pretty good ballet going in a week's worth of shifts and we just bang down things we need as we check the board.


----------



## necipride1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You seem a bit uptight about your utensils


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

ya so uptight you posted it twice! neci pride huh, well when i went their workin on any line it was always stressed to stay organized and to have your things were you want them and from reading the other posts i realy dont have to elaborate on it much just read em it explains it pretty well


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I've always believed that working on the line should have a TEAM oriented environment, rather than an individual environment, which you seem to favor. I can't fathom a kitchen where, say, if one guy is getting slammed with pickups, there would be another guy just a few feet away NOT helping out and just watching or cleaning or whatever. Why not just jump in and plate, a good cook can communicate effectively with his team to tell then what needs to happen. And ultimately, it is for the guests when they get hotter food faster. So what if he uses my spoon to sauce a dish, or baste a steak in butter, or whatever. He can use my knife anytime, because I trust him and he trusts me. He doesn't even have to ask, unless I see him/her abuse it or take it away from my station. But odds are, if he's using something of mine, he's doing something I was going to have to do anyways, and I'm grateful for the help. 

And next time he is in the weeds, I'll be there to help him out. 

If the fish guy next to me was busy plating something, and so I grabbed his fish spat to flip his close-to-burning scallops (lets pretend), got some herbage and butter in the pan and used his spoon to baste the scallops, and he got pissed at me for using his equip? THAT would piss me off, because not only did I save him the time of possibly redoing them, but know the guest doesn't have to wait an extra couple of minutes.

Just when someone starts talking about touching YOUR knives, YOUR tongs, YOUR tickets, YOUR area, etc, seems like it's not the best team environment. 

Anyways, whatever, seems kind of self defeating to have that attitude and I would argue that the food you guys turn out probably isn't the best it could be. And I'm really not trying to be an asss it's just suprising and dissapointing for me to hear things like this.


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

first off if i need help which is usually just plating ill ask but generally dont need it been here long enough that i can usually handle it, second if meat needs to be sliced it gets sliced on my station!(as ive already said)so ill go into more...... when im slicing, getting into the oven is almost impossible unless i either get on top of my cutting board or move or just stop take what needs to be put in the oven and continue slicing/ plating, third we are very TEAM orientated its only 3 maybe 4 at most usually only 3 we all work together, we all work long long days and we make sure that before we sit before service everyone is done/set-up.

will i care if my chef turns off one of my pans NO cuz i turn hers off occasionaly will i get irritated when my tongs dissapeer when i have to grab something, YES as for my towel hmmmm i could just grab a fresh one but since im smart i try to use as little towels every day as possible we have to send it to a laundry place and pay for that service and on top of that pay for boat freight charges so when my towel WALKS AWAY i instantly grab a new one and keep going 

as for MY TICKETS their simply my tickets if we are bussy i have a system and it is my job to see that the food goes out properly to the correct tables if i have the person next to me callin stuff off or stabbing tickets it isnt going to work at all thus i get irritated, if we are slow, like tonight for instance i could care less and i didnt.


i suggest you read some of the other posts they seem to get it i dont know why you dont maybe you work in a large kitchen i dont know i realy dont care, 

and o ya one more thing someday you can argue all day all night about the quality of food that goes out of the kitchen i work at because it is always top notch, and the chef is very happy as are the customers, in reality i could list a bunch of links for you to show you the great reviews we have gotten in the past few ys but i wont it is a waste of time as a are you in this pissing match about pet peeves and attention to detail, good bye


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Let's keep this professional and on topic. If everybody is as good as they say they are, then a meaningful exchange of dialog should not be that much of a challenge.


----------



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

Let's see....
....the owner saying that is not his recipe even though his recipe stinks and no one likes it.
.....when ppl use the robo-coupe, mixer, salad spinner, etc...and do not clean it or worse...put it away dirty!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hot dogs who don't ask for help and screw something up because they wanted to carry the cambro by themselves.....

oh this is a good one.....this one really burns......someone who does not think out their movements and takes 4x the amount of time necessary to prep something. Usually they don't last that long in my kitchen. Multitasking and knowing how to use your tools is important.

promising (usually recipes) and not coming through.


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Everyone has brought up some very good points. These things are obviously issues in all restaurants to one degree or another. 

On the positive side, being new to game, I am learning to respond with patience to co-workers that do not do the right things when they are supposed to do them and to make sure that I listen 99% of the time more than I talk. When I do get ready to talk I make sure that I think before I engage my mouth. 

I would say that for the most part I am fortunate enough to work under great managment with a very competant staff for the most part. I like the company I work for as well. So when taking everything into consideration the glass is definitely half full.

Joe


----------



## mrdelicious (Aug 28, 2006)

It's about sharing and organization... share your stuff... respect others... .and keep organized. Anything is possible... :smiles:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Whining! In any way, shape or form. Period! Complain??? Fine with me, just be proactive about it!!!!

If you can do it better... why are you still just cooking instead of running the kitchen??


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

My pet peeve, when I forget to turn on the (gas for the) coffee pot!:suprise: 
Anything other than that, Just get over it! It's just not worth killing yourself over.


----------



## godfather_chef (Apr 21, 2006)

one of the guys who preps the lue de meres (sp?) always preps 3 half sheet trays of them, and stores them in MY reach in. I keep my reach in organized in such a way, that i know exactly where everything is so that when i need it, i open and grap, i dont even have to look. but he decides that he wants to put the fish where it's most convenient for him i.e. on the first two shelves, where all of MY stuff just happens to be located. oh yeah, and he didnt tell me about it, either.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

oh no, godfather chef - are you going to send him to sleep with the fishes???


----------



## irishchef (Mar 15, 2006)

Those that whine.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how about the chef that is preforming a farmer-chef cooking class, comes to the market and gets "free lamb shanks" that he does not order in advance though he had multiple messages on his phone/through his GM to do so.......shows up at the farmer/chef class with someone's pork. The farmer has driven 3 hours to talk for 15 minutes and his product isn't even a part of the class though he donated some lamb for the cause 2 days earlier. 
I'm getting over it, he's off the reserve list for the Food and Wine stage and I'll not ask him again to do anything outside his space. Nothing like having someone compromise your relationship with a farmer......I'm going to be buying a whole lotta lamb/pork/beef from this famer before it's all smoothed out. 
explitives......lots and lots of explitives.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I wasn't trying to ensenuate that your food is bad or subpar, I was simply making a point that even if it was very very good it could be made better and faster with proper teamwork. And your right, I can't comment specifically on your situation and the place you work, I was merely commenting on the posts you made which made it seem like you are terretorial and over-protective of your station and belongings, to the point that it might seem detrimental to the kitchen. That's all. If you say it's otherwise, I will of course take you at your word because there is no way I could possibly know otherwise. 

I was only using slicing meat to help you out as an example. I wasn't implying that you need help slicing meat specifically, it was just an imagined scenario that I envisioned might happen where you work. Again, nothing specific to you. 

I dunno. Maybe I'm wrong, you just seem awfully territorial about your stuff. I guess it personally doesn't bother me. I suppose that if you have a bunch of dunces working next to you, it may. I just personally feel that the attitude you seem to exhibit is destructive rather than constructive, and I took issue with it. 

I understand about crossover, believe me, but I would be just as mad if I saw someone next to me just standing there while I'm getting slammed with pick-ups and whatnot. It doesn't take much beyond simple communication to work together...and if you work in a small kitchen with the same crew everyday then I would assume that you all know each other pretty well and can anticipate and help without much explanation. 

Personally, it wouldn't bother me if someone used my utensils or towels, assuming that they put them back where they belong. Maybe that is your issue, them not them taking it but taking it and not putting it back. 

Last thing I will say, and please don't take this as me being a jerk, but please try and punctuate your sentences and paragraphs. It's hard to read and respond to run on sentences and such.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any kitchen employee that thinks gas (or electric) on highest setting means the food will heat quicker. These folks always seem to throw something in a pot to reheat, put it on the stove, turns the gas on full and walk away Then they wonder why the pan is smoking and I'm screaming at them for destroying one of my 400.00 copper reduction pans. 

Then there are the folks that can't seem to find the time to take a simple twist tie or bag clip off the stinking bread bag (or any bag for that matter). So in a flurry of desperation they rip open any part of the bag they can and then half the bread goes stale.

How about the lack of simple and general respect for your Chef and Culinary team. No one is that good and... (kinda ties to what I posted earlier.)! 

BTW Shroomgirl, That was really low. Sounds like that chef had more.... Well folks like that in this business don't deserve to wear the title of Chef.  Shame you had to do all the "mending of the situation".


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

He's young (27 yrs with a 21 year old wife)....his own restaurant 45 seats....hottest place in town, rightfully so.......He just was not paying attention when I asked him to participate nor the e-mail that explained the agenda....must have been sleepwalking when I ate dinner at his place 5 days prior to the class to talk out what was going on......"works with farmers" yet didn't call to place the Sat. delivery....HELLO? anyone home????anyone who orders from local farmers home???? jiminy. Still letting off steam. 

When I put an event together, if some jerk drops the ball so that affects one of the other participants I've got then it reflects poorly on me, or at least that is my perception. I'll just pick alittle more carefully in the future and make sure they give me friggin' eye contact. I write it off to youth and being so wrapped up in his year old baby....totally understandable, but the way he treated us was ****.
(still got the steam valve open, thanks for letting me vent.)


----------

